# Hammer Gamer PC oder PS3 mit Tastatur und Maus?



## Feldmarschall13 (15. März 2011)

Hallo ich habe nächstes Jahr Konfirmation und möchte mir ein neues "Gaminggerät" kaufen. Nun habe ich schon oft gehört dass einige nur noch am pc spielen weil sie mit tastatur und maus spielen wollen aber lieber (wegen der Grafik und so) an konsolen spielen würden. Jetz habe ich auch gehört dass man an der PS3 mit extra Sony Maus und Tastatur auch spielen kann. So jetzt wollte ich wissen was ich mir eher kaufen soll: einen High-End Gamer PC (konfigurier ich mir selbst) für etwa 2200€ (mit monitor, maus etc. im preis drin) oder eine playstation 3 (ist ja noch ein jahr also vllt. ja schon PS4) mit Tastatur und Maus. Ich bin eher ein PC-Fan aber ich hab da halt so einiges gehört. was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2011)

Feldmarschall13 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe nächstes Jahr Konfirmation und möchte mir ein neues "Gaminggerät" kaufen. Nun habe ich schon oft gehört dass einige nur noch am pc spielen weil sie mit tastatur und maus spielen wollen aber lieber (wegen der Grafik und so) an konsolen spielen würden. Jetz habe ich auch gehört dass man an der PS3 mit extra Sony Maus und Tastatur auch spielen kann. So jetzt wollte ich wissen was ich mir eher kaufen soll: einen High-End Gamer PC (konfigurier ich mir selbst) für etwa 2200€ (mit monitor, maus etc. im preis drin) oder eine playstation 3 (ist ja noch ein jahr also vllt. ja schon PS4) mit Tastatur und Maus. Ich bin eher ein PC-Fan aber ich hab da halt so einiges gehört. was würdet ihr machen?



Mit so viel Kohle kannst Du dir einen guten Gamer-PC UND eine PS3 zulegen 
Wenn Dir die Konsolenexklusiven Titel nix sagen, lass es bleiben.
Die Grafik ist auf einer PS3 sicherlich nicht besser als auf einem High-End-PC.Das sage ich als Konsolero 
Und eine PS4 kommt *frühstens* in 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2011)

mehr als vielleicht 800 euro braucht man heutzutage nicht mehr für einen spiele-pc auszugeben und selbst das ist schon relativ hochgegriffen (ohne monitor). 

was die ps3 angeht: schau dir die titel an, die es nur für das gerät gibt und ob sie dich interessieren. eine andere empfehlung kann man da nicht geben.


----------



## Feldmarschall13 (15. März 2011)

@McDrakeanke für deine Hilfe

Ja ich weiß das das viel Kohle habe aber ich habe schon sehr lange gespart und zur Konfirmation kommt ja nochmal was dazu aber ich möchte auch dass es ein Kauf für  mehrere Jahre wird also dass ich nicht schon wieder 1-2 Jahre nach dem Kauf des PCs verzweifeln muss dass ich ein tolles spiel wieder nicht spielen kann und dann wieder aufrüsten muss (ich weiß dass es übertrieben ist aber naja, ich will noch lange stolz auf meinen PC sein    )


----------



## MikeToreno (15. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, bei dem Budget kaufst du dir am besten einen 800-1000 €- PC und so 2-3 Jahre später nochmal einen. 
PC Hardware veraltet zu schnell, als dass es sich lohnen würde so viel Geld auszugeben, wenn man nicht wirklich sehr hohe Ansprüche hat. Zukunftssicherheit gibts es im Hardware- Bereich nicht.
Deshalb kauf dir besser wie gesagt einen PC für 800- 1000 und spar den Rest, damit kommst du letzten Endes sicher deutlich besser weg.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2011)

Feldmarschall13 schrieb:


> @McDrakeanke für deine Hilfe
> 
> Ja ich weiß das das viel Kohle habe aber ich habe schon sehr lange gespart und zur Konfirmation kommt ja nochmal was dazu...



Spar dir das viele Geld für was wichtiges!
Klar ist das Hobby auch was tolles. Aber 2000€ ist für mich als berufstätiger eine menge Kohle. Das Geld kann Dir später ziemlich fehlen, glaub mir.
Es sei denn, Du bekommst sehr gute (finanzielle) Unterstützung vom Elternhaus.


----------



## usopia (15. März 2011)

...also ich denke, ca. 1200,- bis 1300,- Euro kann man schon ausgeben für einen guten Gaming-PC. Da ist dann aber alles dabei wie Monitor, Maus, Keyboard, Betriebssystem etc.
Viel mehr muß es aber nicht sein, da würde ich lieber etwas Asche zurückhalten und nach einem bis zwei Jahren eine Grafikkarte der nächsten Generation nachrüsten.

Und die Aussage wegen der Bild-Qualität kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: man hat am PC generell ein besseres Bild als mit einer Konsole wenn man in der nativen Auflösung des Monitors spielt. Die Konsolen sind da sehr beschränkt was Auflösung, Quali-Settings und die dafür erforderliche Leistung angeht.


----------



## Flashman (15. März 2011)

Also ich würde an deiner stelle nicht mehr als 700€ für einen Gaming PC ausgeben ( Monitor, Maus Tastatur inklusive), schau dir den Artikel aus der Gamestar mal an. 
www.gamestar.de/hardware/specials/1955515/die_besten_selbstbau_pcs.html


----------



## SebastianThoeing (15. März 2011)

2.000 Euro für einen PC? Holy. Also so viel muss es wirklich nicht sein. Ich mache auch mal nen Vorschlag: Kauf dir nen High-End-PC für - sagen wir - 1.000 Euro. Inklusive tollem und großen Monitor. Mit allen Zipp und allem Zapp. Und dann legst du die anderen 1.000 Euro beiseite, kaufst dir dafür vielleicht noch die PS3 (rund 300 Euro) und hast noch 700 übrig. Die packst du auf ein Sparbuch, erfreust dich der paar Zinsen und kannst dann bei Bedarf immer wieder deinen PC nachrüsten. Wie wäre es denn damit?


----------



## Vordack (15. März 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> ...und hast noch 700 übrig. Die packst du auf ein Sparbuch, erfreust dich der paar Zinsen und kannst dann bei Bedarf immer wieder deinen PC nachrüsten. Wie wäre es denn damit?


Das erste sinnvolle dass ich hier lese  (Obwohl ich wahrlich kein Freund von Sparbüchern bin^^)


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> 2.000 Euro für einen PC? Holy. Also so viel muss es wirklich nicht sein. Ich mache auch mal nen Vorschlag: Kauf dir nen High-End-PC für - sagen wir - 1.000 Euro. Inklusive tollem und großen Monitor. Mit allen Zipp und allem Zapp. Und dann legst du die anderen 1.000 Euro beiseite, kaufst dir dafür vielleicht noch die PS3 (rund 300 Euro) und hast noch 700 übrig. Die packst du auf ein Sparbuch, erfreust dich der paar Zinsen und kannst dann bei Bedarf immer wieder deinen PC nachrüsten. Wie wäre es denn damit?


Jep, vollkommen richtig. Oder den Rest dann sparen für später. Denn in ein paar Jahren kommen ja dann vielleicht auf ihn noch solche Sachen wie Autoführerschein etc. dazu und da braucht man ordentlich Kohle. Deswegen würde ich da nicht das ganze Konfirmationsgeld auf den Kopf hauen.


----------



## STALKER008 (17. März 2011)

Haai 

also letzten endes geht es uns nichts an was du mit deinem Geld machst, aber ich würde auch sagen, 1000€ mit monitor sollten in ordnung sein. Computer Hardware veraltet sehr sehr schnell.. und in 2 jahren schon wirst du dann selbst wenn du einen PC für 2000€ gekauft hast denken das es besser gewesen wäre, das du nicht so viel geld ausgegeben hättest. Und um auf die frage aus zu gehen Konsole oder PC ?! Lass dir von einem Konsolero mal so einfach sagen, beides zu haben wäre quatsch (meine Meinung!!) und auserdem macht es allein die wahl deiner Spiele von der entscheidung deiner wahl abhängig. Spielst du lieber ego-shooter? wenn ja dann wirst du wenn du eine konsole besitzt deine Spiele Hits in den nächsten jahren auch noch spielen können.. ohne hinten drauf zu schauen, ob dein pc es packt. Dieses Problem hast du definitiv nicht bei der konsole. Das einzigste worauf du bei einer Konsole achten musst ist: ,,ob da oben jetzt PS3 oder XBOX 360 oder WII drauf steht ^^


----------



## McDrake (17. März 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das erste sinnvolle dass ich hier lese  (Obwohl ich wahrlich kein Freund von Sparbüchern bin^^)


Heee
Mein Vorschlag ging in die selbe Richtung


----------



## Fiffi1984 (17. März 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> 2.000 Euro für einen PC? Holy. Also so viel muss es wirklich nicht sein. Ich mache auch mal nen Vorschlag: Kauf dir nen High-End-PC für - sagen wir - 1.000 Euro. Inklusive tollem und großen Monitor. Mit allen Zipp und allem Zapp. Und dann legst du die anderen 1.000 Euro beiseite, kaufst dir dafür vielleicht noch die PS3 (rund 300 Euro) und hast noch 700 übrig. Die packst du auf ein Sparbuch, erfreust dich der paar Zinsen und kannst dann bei Bedarf immer wieder deinen PC nachrüsten. Wie wäre es denn damit?



Absolut kluger Ansatz. Wobei ich mir das Geld für die PS3 dann sparen würde. Dafür hat man dann ja einen Top-Pc.Leg lieber die kompletten 1000 Euro aufs Sparbuch oder frag deinen Vater (falls der sich damit auskennt) was du damit machen kannst, damit es sich vermehrt. Sichere Fonds oder Gold wären da beispielsweise was. Da könntest du dann vielleicht 500 aufs Sparbuch legen und 500 sicher irgendwo investieren, dann wirds auch ein bißchen mehr.


Also das ganze Geld für den PC auszugeben oder PC und PS3 zu kaufen halte ich für Unfug. Lass es dir gesagt sein: Dinge wie Führerschein, Roller bzw. Auto, Urlaub mit Freundin oder Kumpels kommen noch früh genug. Da ist man dann froh wenn man was in der Hinterhand hat.


----------



## The-Witcher (18. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, also ich habe mich da aus dem PC bereich etwas zurückgezogen und spiele eigentlich nur mehr auf der PS3.

Meine Frage an euch lautet was für einen PC bräuchte ich um aktuelle Games auf Full HD Auflösung zu spielen? Ich habe nämlich meinen Rechner an den LCD klatschen müssen da mein TFT den Geist aufgegebn hat und einen Neuen wollte ich mir nicht mehr kaufen da ich ja am PC fast nichts mehr mache. Nun rennt der LCD mit der Stereoanlage mit die mir sehr guten Sound bietet. Da kommt einen dann halt auch in den Sinn wie es den währe ein PC Game wiedermal auf Max. zu sehen. 

Mein "Aktueller" ist vom Jahre 2004 und rennt mit P3 3 GHz, 3 Gig Ram, ner Geforce 8800 GTS und dem guten alten Windows XP. Nur alleine der Rechner ist interessant + neues Betriebsystem. LCD, Stereoanlage, Tastatur, Maus habe ich nicht vor zu erneuern. 3D ist ebenfalls unwichtig für mich, das braucht er nicht darzustellen. Nur ein flüssiges Bild in 1920x1080 auf Max. reicht mir volkommen aus. Was darf ich den preislich so erwarten? Wie schauts da mit den Spielen aus, reicht da noch ne DVD oder gibts da ebenfalls schon BluRay als Standard?


----------



## usopia (18. März 2011)

STALKER008 schrieb:


> Spielst du lieber ego-shooter? wenn ja dann wirst du wenn du eine konsole besitzt deine Spiele Hits in den nächsten jahren auch noch spielen können...


Und wieso sollte er seine aktuellen Spiele mit PC nicht mehr spielen können in paar Jahren? Die Anforderungen seiner "Spielehits" bleiben doch gleich, oder was meinst du genau?
Und EgoShooter auf Konsole? Ich finde, genau da zeigt sich ein großer Schwachpunkt der Konsolen, was Steuerung aber auch die Bildqualität betrifft. Gerade EgoShooter sind ja oft die Referenz in Sachen Bildquali, siehe Crysis.
Und bei einem wirklich schnellen Online-Shooter hat man mit'm GamePad doch kaum eine Chance, Maus & Keyboard sind geradezu optimal für Shooter geeignet. Mir jedenfalls hat noch kein EgoShooter Spaß gemacht auf Konsole (auch wenn ichs immer nur kurz angetestet habe).


----------



## The-Witcher (18. März 2011)

Ok hat sich erlädigt, der eine Link hat mir ne hübsche Summe gezeigt die ich in meiner jetzigen Situtation für andere Sachen brauche. Ich bleibe dann weiterhin bei meiner PS3.


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> Und bei einem wirklich schnellen Online-Shooter hat man mit'm GamePad doch kaum eine Chance, Maus & Keyboard sind geradezu optimal für Shooter geeignet. Mir jedenfalls hat noch kein EgoShooter Spaß gemacht auf Konsole (auch wenn ichs immer nur kurz angetestet habe).


Ähm.
Wenn Du keine Chance mit nem Pad hast bei einem Shooter, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man die nicht damit spielen kann. Auch ich hab sehr lange nur auf dem PC gespielt. Aber auch ich kam nach einigen Wochen mit der Konsolensteuerung gut zurecht.

Man muss sich einfach anders bewegen, eben Umdenken.
Wenn ich mich bei nem PC-Shooter so bewege, wie auf der Konsole, hab ich auch wieder ein Problem... also wieder umgewöhnen.
Btw sind schon einige Gamer von der Move-Steuerung für Killzone 3 ziemlich überzeugt. Von dem her...

Aber lassen wir das.
Wollte einfach sagen, dass man mit Übung und Wille auch sehr gut nen Shooter auf der Konsole spielen kann.


----------



## Michaelthorton (18. März 2011)

du bist doch ein pcfan dann kauf dir einen pc !!!
an der konsole kannst du keine grafikeinstellungen machen !!!
am pc kannst du sie auch runterschrauben wenn du keinen starken rechner hast !!!
der pc hat bessere physik !!!
ps3 ist sehr alt und hat kleine auflösungen und nur dx9!!!
the pc must alive !!!www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,802528/Spiele-PC-die-bessere-Konsole-Vorschau-auf-PC-Games-Hardware-01/2011/PCGH-Heft/News/


----------



## Kreon (16. April 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Chance mit nem Pad hast bei einem Shooter, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man die nicht damit spielen kann. Auch ich hab sehr lange nur auf dem PC gespielt. Aber auch ich kam nach einigen Wochen mit der Konsolensteuerung gut zurecht.
> man mit Übung und Wille auch sehr gut nen Shooter auf der Konsole spielen kann.


Ich hab´s in 1,5 Jahren nicht geschafft mich an die Konsolensteuerung in Egoshootern zu gewöhnen 
Schade, denn das ist im Moment noch der einzige Grund meinen PC halbwegs up to date zu halten, sonst wäre ich schon komplett zur Konsolenseite abgewandert


----------

